# Welches Billige Gehäuse für dual radiator



## Tree191 (25. Juni 2014)

*Welches Billige Gehäuse für dual radiator*

Weis einer ein Gehäuse was ca 50$ kostet und an der oberseite eine dual radiator vorrichtung hat ?


----------



## acer86 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Billige Gehäuse für dual radiator*

So schwer Geizhals zu benutzen?  

http://geizhals.de/?cat=gehatx&bpma...isieren&bl1_id=30&sort=t&xf=3130_120mm#xf_top


----------

